# IR sensor knockouts



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

What are the ir knockouts on speakers for? Is there something on the speakers that can be adjusted with a remote?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would help if you would list the Speaker you are talking about, but if I were to guess I would say it is for Wireless functionality. Some HTIB's incorporate Wireless Surround Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, they are boston acoustics in wall speakers. They have ir knockouts and I was wondering what they are used for? I'm not sure what there is to control on individual speakers.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they are for putting in an IR module to control other components in your system weather it be whole house audio or just components in a rack out of site of your remote control.


----------

